# Amsterdam Seed Bank



## Crazy Horse (Dec 12, 2006)

I ordered some seeds from them, and they said you get ten free ones with every ten seed purchase. Then I emailed them to see if they are the same strain as I ordered, and all they said that it was a high yiekd mix. Has anyone got ten free seeds before? And what strains did you get if you could tell at all.


----------



## flipmode (Dec 12, 2006)

no havent ordered but i dont think you can tell maybe try to compare it and read up on the taste but if they dont tell you who knows


----------



## Crazy Horse (Dec 12, 2006)

It sure would be nice to know what seeds the are throwing in for "free".


----------



## jrobertson (Dec 14, 2006)

I have heard that all items coming from over seas are radiated through the postal services, wouldn't that kill the seeds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 15, 2006)

jrobertson said:
			
		

> I have heard that all items coming from over seas are radiated through the postal services, wouldn't that kill the seeds?


*Never heard of that one. We purchased seeds from overseas and they all sprouted fine. *


----------



## jrobertson (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for that info about seeds, do you know any thing about doctor greenthumbs?


----------

